# Avast not recognised as an antivirus program by Win 7?



## Black Panther (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 4, 2010)

Solution is on Avast forums;  http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=23457.0


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 4, 2010)

Didn't work!  Worked after rebooting pc


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

Strange, that's never been an issue for me.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 4, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Didn't work!  Worked after rebooting pc



Cool, I was gonna ask if you rebooted.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 5, 2010)

Namslas90 said:


> Solution is on Avast forums;  http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=23457.0



OK but will this problem remain recurring?

As I posted yesterday I did the fix above and the problem was solved after rebooting.

Now I just switched on the pc, and again the Action Centre is saying that I need to install an antivirus!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2010)

I tihnk they are trying to tell you, without telling you, that Avast sucks.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> that Avast sucks.



Sorry But I have to disagree.I respect your opinion,but Avast! has really been on the top of the game recently.Used it for about a year as free version and Last year I subbed for a PRO and was ever so happy with it...

Now I have my own question(I can see Cadaveca LOL as his reaction) 

So I had few days left of my Avast! subscription so I was thinking whats next,since I liked it a lot I've practically decided to simply renew,but I spotted on their website that Their Internet  Security is on offer (UK) for £39 something so I was thinking to try that one this year.earlier today,after work I went to fix a colleagues computer at his home.After doing so,he asked to install an AV for him,so I downloaded and installed Avast! free and for my big surprise,upon pressing to register his copy and pop-up window of Avast! products opened-with The Avast! Internet Security on offer(as a first time Avast!user) just for £19.95!!!so I was like Ouuu wait a moment!I cant miss this,since I was going to pay £39.95 for my copy.after I went home and checked avast website,the price of their Internet security is more than £44,so for £19.95 its a bargain!!...So If you are interested you have to do couple of important steps.whatever version of Avast! product you are using,you have to uninstall it,then in regedit delete the leftover registry entry,install the avast! free and then upgrade for Avast! Internet Security for £19.95..

But lets get Back to my question: 
I've installed my copy and everything works a charm,except - and thats why I've looked up for this thread - that the Avast! Internet Security Firewall is not recognised as 3rd party firewall.in Windows 7,after turning off the windows firewall and thats after several restarts eversince..Once again,Im not experiencing any issues what so ever,it just puts me in concern about whats behind this and what possible danger,or solution it hides.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Tell Windows 7 not to alert you. Problem fixed.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Tell Windows 7 not to alert you. Problem fixed.



haha  I know that option but still would like to know why its not recognised..have you ever come accros with this?and nobody reported any issues?


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> haha  have you ever come accros with this?and nobody reported any issues?



Yes and I trust my own judgement over Microsoft's. 


*Actually my Windows 7 does accept Avast. Strange..


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes and I trust my own judgement over Microsoft's.



There is quite a lot of people here that I trust and you are in that bunch 
But you know what I will do?just for curiosity,I'll contact Avast! support to see their view on this thing and then I'll report back there..Thanks!



erocker said:


> Actually my Windows 7 does accept Avast



avast! antivirus or avast! Internet Security! firewall?


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> There is quite a lot of people here that I trust and you are in that bunch
> But you know what I will do?just for curiosity,I'll contact Avast! support to see their view on this thing and then I'll report back there..Thanks!



Well, thanks! I edited my post and it seems as my Windows 7 recognizes Avast just fine. I just always turn the Action Center settings off from the get-go. Have you tried uninstalling Avast and reinstalling it?

*Avast Antivirus.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> *Avast Antivirus.



Yeah,cos I never had this happening with Avast! AV..its the firewall in my case


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if this actually would have anything to do with it, but did you install the Win7 SP1 leak at all Black Panther?  Maybe that could have something to do with it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Yeah,cos I never had this happening with Avast! AV..its the firewall in my case



I much prefer Windows firewall over Avast. Any reason you are using Avast Firewall? I'm not really too tight with security though. I use DMZ mode on my router and I don't even have virus protection installed at home.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Any reason you are using Avast Firewall?



No,not at all..its just If you've read my first post I've used the opportunity to get the avast! Interent security for £19.95 instead of £39.95,while my new subscription would cost me £24.95..
EDIT:actually I might turn back on the windows firewall,if you suggest its better,and switch off the Avast! firewall..after all,Im not loosing on this,cos I still got the Avast! internet security a fiver cheaper than just the AV..still got the extra spam filter



DannibusX said:


> I don't know if this actually would have anything to do with it, but did you install the Win7 SP1 leak at all Black Panther?  Maybe that could have something to do with it.



I really believe,that with an update with such an iportance,I'll better wait until its officially available..seen that and been watching


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jan 19, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I don't know if this actually would have anything to do with it, but did you install the Win7 SP1 leak at all Black Panther?  Maybe that could have something to do with it.



I have the RTM SP1 for 7 installed and avast and i don;t have this issue


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

DriedFrogPills said:


> I have the RTM SP1 for 7 installed and avast and i don;t have this issue



again guys its not the Avast! AV in me case,but the Avast! firewall,thats not recognized as 3d party firewall.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> again guys,its not the Avast! AV in me case,but the Avast! firewall,thats not recognized as 3d party firewall.



The OP of this thread is having the problem with the Antivirus.

For the firewall, this is something that you need to contact Avast and/or Microsoft about. Honestly though, you really don't need to use it. You already have Windows firewall and it doesn't seem like you do anything with your computer that would need dual firewalls. I could be wrong, but you're just adding bloat to your system.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> The OP of this thread is having the problem with the Antivirus.



Im perfectly aware of this,my post meant to be for DriedfrogPills just to clarify this point..the rason why I didnt create a new thread beacuse I looked up for this and thought would post here since its the same thing,except is not the AV but firewall...sorry for any confusion caused(for others).


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 19, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101204/Untitled149.png



i have this same problem. the posted solution in the avast forums never worked for me either. i actually got this problem on a fresh install of vista. <shrug> i just stopped worrying about it.



erocker said:


> Tell Windows 7 not to alert you. Problem fixed.



how do you do that(for vista)? that little message is so annoying!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> how do you do that(for vista)? that little message is so annoying!



just click on that little message flag in your task bar notifications and in the window that opens to inform you,there should be *turn off messages about*..


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 19, 2011)

ah. tyvm


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> ah. tyvm



you're welcome


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like some sort of BS to get you to go download Microsoft Security Essentials?!?!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Sounds like some sort of BS to get you to go download Microsoft Security Essentials?!?!



since MSE is free what would they possibly benefit from?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2011)

A way to move more MS into your life, that is all


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> A way to move more MS into your life, that is all



could be 
Anyways they fail to do so with me ATM since I've allready paid for my Internet Security and Im happy with it.


----------



## Catherine (Jan 23, 2011)

I had no problems with Avast, until i wanted to make a boot scan. It doesn't work  with 64, by the way...


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 23, 2011)

Catherine said:


> I had no problems with Avast, until i wanted to make a boot scan. It doesn't work  with 64, by the way...



Actually it does,from the latest engine update.


----------



## Catherine (Feb 4, 2011)

*Thanks, you are right!*



Rado D said:


> Actually it does,from the latest engine update.


Thanks, you are right!


----------



## Melvis (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive run Avast (free version) on all my comps with out issue, even with Windows 7, and for a firewall i use Comodo, as Windows firewalls tend to suck ass. I turn off Windows firewall once this is installed.


----------



## robal (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been using Avast for years, until I've measured how much CPU power it eats when realtime protection and firewall is turned on.

Uninstalled and switched to MSE. The computer feels like after a hardware upgrade....


Cheers,


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Sounds like some sort of BS to get you to go download Microsoft Security Essentials?!?!



Apparently it's working 

But for reasons robal stated above, I removed avast and installed mse myself.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry guys,*Black Panther* and *robal*,I have to disagree on this.I've also checked how much of the resources is taking Avast! Internet security and In my case it hardly takes anything.ofcourse,it may vary from machine to machine...but I cant (and I dont want) to argue that MSE deserves a lot of credit for what it is..in fact,when Im repairing for someone,now I just install MSE for them.


----------

